# Next Isb Meetup Poll



## pimpsqueak (25/5/12)

I don't make many of these polls, so I hope it is set up ok.
I've enabled multichoice but if you could keep it to 1 or 2 choices I think it would be best.


----------



## srcossens (25/5/12)

I voted, but I'm not really fussed on a date. I actually can't vote for a day in the same month.


----------



## barls (1/6/12)

got a few things coming up so hopefully i can make it.


----------



## black_labb (1/6/12)

where does one join this group?


----------



## barls (1/6/12)

you have pm


----------



## Josh (2/6/12)

Not being a real member of ISB, I won't vote. But if the dates suit, I might tag along.


----------



## barls (2/6/12)

josh your as much of a member as the rest of us. youve been to a couple of meeting now.

ps hows the wife travelling?


----------



## Josh (2/6/12)

barls said:


> josh your as much of a member as the rest of us. youve been to a couple of meeting now.
> 
> ps hows the wife travelling?



More than a couple. But I'll leave the organising to you guys. Will turn up if it's possible.

She's doing well. 20wk ultrasound was all clear. It's another boy! </hijack>


----------



## barls (2/6/12)

good work. 20wk all clear at this end as well. i know but not telling.
you can find out in oct.
still more of a member than fatz.


----------



## Barry (3/6/12)

You can meet up on 14th July at the ESB Comp. Just a thought, free beer and lunch.


----------

